# Where to find sponge pad?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i got a 10g recently and i've decided to move my cherry shrimps in there but i do plan on breeding yellows or snowballs in the future as well, since they will cross breed i was wondering where i could find a large pad that's made of the same material as sponge filters to possibly divide the tank into 2 parts. anyone know where i can find such pads or any comments on whether or not this is a good idea at all is welcome as well. thanks.

http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp5/dankenman/P1040212.jpg

something like that i think.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Why not just put in a proper tank divider?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

dividers have small holes no? i'm afraid the mini shrimp babies will swim through and crossbreed when theyre older. i figured with the water flow the sponge pad could also act as bacteria bed for filtration


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Big Al's online has this:

Sponge- 3/4" X 11" X 12"

I think April used to carry poret foam, she may have some small pieces left.

Poret Pricelist

But probably cost effective to get a separate tank, no chance of escapees to the other side.


----------

